
How ironic that ever since the future has arrived... - nreece
http://www.kk.org/newrules/blog/2008/12/how-ironic-that-ever-since-the-1.php
======
neilk
Computing can't be compared to the car industry.

The car is just one industry that is (was?) part of the Industrial Revolution.
And the Industrial Revolution isn't even over; it's still going on in places
like China.

Computing is more like the whole Industrial Revolution. It's not just a new
kind of gadget, it's a whole new set of principles. Business models will come
and go but I don't see any end to rapid change for at least the next 50 years.

Even if we hit a limit to Moore's Law tomorrow, the world would take a long
time to even come to grips with the technology we already have, but isn't
widely distributed yet. Consider that Facebook doesn't rely on any technology
that wasn't available in 1997. And yet it took until 2007 for the economies of
scale and the changes in society to make Facebook possible.

------
russell
This is a reblog(?) of a book that Kevin Kelly wrote in 1998. It says that GM
is junk and Microsoft is on top of the world, but won't be in 40 years. Glad
to know that.

